# Tuf shine Brush



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Does anyone know where to get the tuf shine tyre brush from 🤷 I’ve tried all the site sponsors and their all out of stock ( for some time now) the only place I can find is obsessed garage.
In2 detailing have a similar looking one but unsure of the quality.
Cheers folks


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/products/wheels/wheel-brushes/in2detailing-tyre-brush.html


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

RS3 said:


> https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/products/wheels/wheel-brushes/in2detailing-tyre-brush.html


Cheers mate but have already said I know about theirs but unsure of the quality 👍


----------



## McGrath 5 (Apr 4, 2020)

For the price,does it really matter?


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

McGrath 5 said:


> For the price,does it really matter?


Guess not but I also like quality 👌


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Steve0rs6 said:


> Guess not but I also like quality


It's the same brush.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Brian1612 said:


> It's the same brush.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Is that definitely 🤔


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

McGrath 5 said:


> For the price,does it really matter?


Agreed it's only cleaning tyres. I'm a tight wad and find the supermarket long handled washing up brush does the job for me at 99p

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Taxboy said:


> Agreed it's only cleaning tyres. I'm a tight wad and find the supermarket long handled washing up brush does the job for me at 99p
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Not the answer I was looking for 🙄😂


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

I was going to post similar saying it's only for tyres a brush is a brush...

But anyone who's spent money on numerous brands etc will understand by cheap by twice.

I'm a tight wad but I would pay 4£ for a wheel brush knowing it will last year's. Where as a £1 ",brush" will fall apart and have crap material. So all in all gotta remember the motto buy cheap by twice. Like "most" things manufactured.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

v_r_s said:


> I was going to post similar saying it's only for tyres a brush is a brush...
> 
> But anyone who's spent money on numerous brands etc will understand by cheap by twice.
> 
> I'm a tight wad but I would pay 4£ for a wheel brush knowing it will last year's. Where as a £1 ",brush" will fall apart and have crap material. So all in all gotta remember the motto buy cheap by twice. Like "most" things manufactured.


I do fully understand this and I generally agree but there's a part of me that rails against the detailing tax on some items

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I'll stick up for you as I do appreciate a good tyre brush as opposed to an average one I'd been using thinking it was good for years!!!

As Brian says the in2detailing one looks identical to the Tuf Shine one which is excellent by the way... their tyre cleaner is also the best I've used... they know their stuff when it comes to tyres!


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

atbalfour said:


> I'll stick up for you as I do appreciate a good tyre brush as opposed to an average one I'd been using thinking it was good for years!!!
> 
> As Brian says the in2detailing one looks identical to the Tuf Shine one which is excellent by the way... their tyre cleaner is also the best I've used... they know their stuff when it comes to tyres!


Cheers matey 👍


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Steve0rs6 said:


> Cheers mate but have already said I know about theirs but unsure of the quality 👍


Sorry Steve I missed your mention of In2Detailing:wall:.

Yes Its the same brush which can also be purchased direct from Ali Express from several outlets with either black or white bristles but its no cheaper from there.

I have no doubt that if In2Detailing stock it, it will be decent quality.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

RS3 said:


> Sorry Steve I missed your mention of In2Detailing:wall:.
> 
> Yes Its the same brush which can also be purchased direct from Ali Express from several outlets with either black or white bristles but its no cheaper from there.
> 
> I have no doubt that if In2Detailing stock it, it will be decent quality.


Cheers for the reply bud 👍


----------



## Steve Baker (Nov 25, 2008)

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/tuf-shine-tyre-cleaning-brush


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Steve Baker said:


> https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/tuf-shine-tyre-cleaning-brush


Thanks for your help mate but everyone's out of stock 🙄


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

v_r_s said:


> I was going to post similar saying it's only for tyres a brush is a brush...
> 
> But anyone who's spent money on numerous brands etc will understand by cheap by twice.
> 
> I'm a tight wad but I would pay 4£ for a wheel brush knowing it will last year's. Where as a £1 ",brush" will fall apart and have crap material. So all in all gotta remember the motto buy cheap by twice. Like "most" things manufactured.


Plus better for the environment as less plastic waste thrown away


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

I have the in2detailing brush, it is excellent. Can I ask how you folks clean your tyre brush? Mine has turned black and the bristles are full of sticky product residue (still works though).


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

scooobydont said:


> I have the in2detailing brush, it is excellent. Can I ask how you folks clean your tyre brush? Mine has turned black and the bristles are full of sticky product residue (still works though).


Spray with surfex 5:1, allow to dwell then agitate with fingers. Works for all my brushes.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bibby142 (Jun 3, 2016)

After each wheel, I stand on the brush and pressure wash it before I wash the wheel/tyre seems to work for me.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

bibby142 said:


> After each wheel, I stand on the brush and pressure wash it before I wash the wheel/tyre seems to work for me.


A lot easier with a short gun 👍


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

bibby142 said:


> After each wheel, I stand on the brush and pressure wash it before I wash the wheel/tyre seems to work for me.


I do the same, as it works. You already have the wheel/tyre cleaner in your hand and product in the brush. Rinse it with the pressure washer between tyres. Spray cleaner and rinse/repeat at the end until you're happy.

Mine will not get completely clean any more, but since the tips of the bristles are doing the work, I'm not that bothered.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Steve0rs6 said:


> Thanks for your help mate but everyone's out of stock 🙄


CYC have got them back in stock, I got my alert today and ordered it straight away.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Tykebike said:


> CYC have got them back in stock, I got my alert today and ordered it straight away.


Thanks bud 👍


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Tykebike said:


> CYC have got them back in stock, I got my alert today and ordered it straight away.


Gone up in price 🙄


----------

